# What Timex Is This?



## RMelo (May 29, 2010)

Hello there

I recently sent to repair a Timex my father gave me, therefore I do not have the serial number or other references here with me.

From what I remember it's was made around 1974, if I'm not mistaken..










it looks exactly like this one (I'm sorry for not posting my own pictures, but as I said it's still at the jewellery store)

Does anyone know what model this is? and its features beside the obvious :blush:

Thanks in advance

Cheers

RMelo


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Watchnutz (Bill) would likely give you an immediate answer, but he's not always around. Dating Timex watches is done using the figures left and right of the "6" o'clock marker. The number(s) to the left of the marker is the Timex Catalogue number, and those to the right are usually the Movement number with the last two numbers being the year of manufacture - as in xxx74 would be for 1974. :yes:

You would need a loupe or magnifier to see these numbers normally. Obviously it's a day date and looks like manual wind. HTH a bit.


----------



## RMelo (May 29, 2010)

Thank you for the reply

Indeed it is a manual wind :wink2:

I recall grabing a magnifying glass and looking up the numbers in the internet, but the only thing I was able to find was of course the date when it was made. But just that :cray:

Hope to get it back in a couple of days, fully working, to find out what model it really is

Cheers m8's

RMelo


----------

